# cast of characters



## monster123

Добрый день.
Попался мне перевод данной фразы как "персонажи", что вызвало некоторые сомнения.
Применительно к фильмам, сериалам, книгам:
the cast -актерский состав
the character - персонаж
как-то получается, что 
the cast и the cast of characters одно и тоже, и совсем не "персонажи".
Или я ошибаюсь?


----------



## Q-cumber

Актёры, играющие персонажей в данном фильме или спектакле. Т. е. тот же актёрский состав.


----------



## monster123

спасибо, я так и думал.
а есть ли разница между the cast of the movie и the cast of characters of the movie?


----------



## Drink

Cast of characters - это состав персонажей, а не актеров.


----------



## monster123

начинаю запутываться


----------



## Q-cumber

> Thesaurus
> Switch to new thesaurus
> Noun    1.    cast of characters - the actors in a play


?


----------



## monster123

да, я видел это определение.
но некоторые считают иначе, поэтому и задал этот вопрос.


----------



## Q-cumber

Если речь идёт о книге, то это будет, естественно, просто состав персонажей. А если - о фильме или спектакле, то я это понимаю как :  "Яковлев в роли Ипполита, Мягков в роли Евгения Лукашина и т.д. ". То есть актёрский состав в привязке к ролям (персонажам).


----------



## Drink

Q-cumber said:


> Если речь идёт о книге, то это будет, естественно, состав персонажей. А если - о фильме или спектакле, то я это понимаю как :  "Яковлев в роли Ипполита, Мягков в роли Евгения Лукашина и т.д. ".



"Photograph of the cast of characters" - это фотография актеров одетых в костюмах своих персонажей, а в "photograph of the cast" они могут быть одеты в обычной одежде.


----------



## rusita preciosa

monster123 said:


> спасибо, я так и думал.
> а есть ли разница между the cast of the movie и the cast of characters of the movie?


I agree with Drink.
cast of characters = состав персонажей
cast = актерский состав

EDIT: for example, in the movie Mr and Mrs Smith:
Cast:
Brad Pitt
Angelina Jolie
Vince Vaughn
Adam Brody
Kerry Washington...
Cast of characters:
John Smith
Jane Smith
Eddie
Benjamin "The Tank" Danz
Jasmine...


----------



## monster123

хорошо,
а есть ли разница между the characters of the movie и the cast of characters of the movie?


----------



## Q-cumber

Drink said:


> "Photograph of the cast of characters" - это фотография актеров одетых в костюмах своих персонажей, а в "photograph of the cast" они могут быть одеты в обычной одежде.


Именно это я и имел в виду. Да, наверное "состав персонажей " будет более правильно.


----------



## monster123

всем спасибо


----------



## Boyar

Q-cumber said:


> наверное "состав персонажей " будет более правильно.


"состав персонажей" не кажется мне допустимым выражением в русском языке. Можно сказать "перечень персонажей" или просто "Персонажи", что и было найдено самим автором вопроса. Но в русских пьесах обычно пишут "Действующие лица".


----------



## Drink

Boyar said:


> "состав персонажей" не кажется мне допустимым выражением в русском языке.



Полностью согласен.



Boyar said:


> Можно сказать "перечень персонажей" или просто "Персонажи", что и было найдено самим автором вопроса. Но в русских пьесах обычно пишут "Действующие лица".



А в английских обычно пишут по-латински "Dramatis Personae".


----------



## Q-cumber

Boyar said:


> "состав персонажей" не кажется мне допустимым выражением в русском языке. Можно сказать "перечень персонажей" или просто "Персонажи", что и было найдено самим автором вопроса. Но в русских пьесах обычно пишут "Действующие лица".


Да, действующие лица - самое то.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Boyar said:


> "Действующие лица".



причем и в русском и в английском Cast of characters/Действующие лица употребляются и в прямом и в переносном значении.


----------

